# Anton: Chapter 8



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some weeks past, and finally Piotr Ilyich arrived back in Moscow. For once, he was relatively free of international engagements, and decided to spend time in Moscow seeing some of his own works performed. Anton took this chance.
Piotr Ilyich's Serenade for Strings was to be programmed for one concert in particular, and Anton had the great fortune of his one symphony on the same program. He gave a letter to Katarina that it would be the perfect chance for her to meet Piotr Ilyich, as well as hear a larger work by himself. She immediately responded in favor.
It was a refreshing April evening the night of the concert in Moscow, and Anton was waiting outside the entrance for Katerina. Sergei found him there.
"I imagine you are excited for this performance tonight, Anton," he said.
"I am. I'm always happy to hear my own music, but it's greater to share. That's what I'm going to do tonight."
"What do you mean?"
"Well, I invited someone."
"Don't tell me... that girl?"
"Yes. Her name is Katerina Karlovna by the way. Oh look, there she is now coming from a carriage. Alone too."
Katerina had stepped out, wearing a splendid European-styled outfit, hat, gloves and all. She did not see Anton right away, but walked right through the entrance, having a distracted look in her face. Anton and Sergei followed her from behind.
Anton could tell she was in an apprehensive mood, but approached her nonetheless.
"Katerina Karlovna! I'm so glad you accepted my invitation."
She saw him, and immediately some of that anxiety began to fade.
"I'm glad I found you! I begged my father to come to this concert, and he finally gave in today."
"Really? But your response was already days ago."
"Yes," she smiled slyly. "I have my methods of getting my way, especially when I know it will happen. But that isn't right of me to talk that way. I answered perhaps too fast. My father doesn't like me going out without anyone, and since no one could come with me, was anxious. It's all better now though."
Anton proudly introduced Sergei to Katerina, and all decided to enter the concert hall. As properly as he could, Anton took the initiative to escort Katerina in by the arm, which she allowed him. Upon entering, her face suddenly went pale.
"Is he here?" she asked nervously.
"Yes he is, over there," gesturing to the lower seats closest to the stage. "We'll be sitting there with him."
Her eyes went wide instantly, and she almost stopped walking.
"Really, I don't think I'm ready for this, this is so sudden," she started talking very quickly.
"Don't worry, Katerina Karlovna. He is a kind gentleman, and he meets many of his fans. Although, I hadn't told him about you before now."
Katerina's breath was shallow and quick, but she remained firm of countenance.
Getting to where Piotr Ilyich was talking with some people, Anton called to him a greeting.
"Anton Stepanovich! How much I wish to hear your symphony tonight!" he shook hands with Anton, not even noticing Katerina.
"I'm so glad to see you Piotr Ilyich. I have an acquaintance of mine here, who wanted to see you. I would like to introduce Katerina Karlovna."
Katerina was speechless for a moment and stared like a frightened animal.
"Mr. Tchaikovsky, there is one and slight connection between you and myself but it is not from personal interaction before," she spoke rapidly.
"Oh, what is that?"
"My father asked to... I mean, my father had some dealings with you. He is a music publisher. Karl Gutheil, do you know the name?"
"Gutheil! Of course I know the name! I have wanted to make his personal acquaintance for quite some time. I'm sorry I couldn't get a contract with him now, but I am very supportive of his ideals. You are his lovely daughter then?"
"Y-Yes."
"I am so glad to meet you Miss Katerina Karlovna! Is your father here?"
"No, I came alone."
"Pity. Well, after the concert, would you mind coming with I and my colleagues out for dinner?"
Katerina's face was pale, but her eyes were shining. Anton grinned at Sergei who was standing behind. Anton just was much pleased at this proposition.
"Yes, thank you... yes thank you so much!" she spoke up stronger, and finally gave a natural smile.
The concert itself was lovely, playing all of Moscow's finest composers, Piotr Ilyich, Anton and Sergei all included. This concert wasn't so much about formality, and so none of them received any personal recognition, except for Anton, whose symphony was now being premiered in Moscow for the first time, although it was done in St. Petersburg some years before.
Although Katerina had first seemed shy and apprehensive at the beginning of the evening, she became her natural, joyous self, although wary of Piotr Ilyich's presence. Anton was infected with her joy, and it became clear to all the guests that went to the small dinner party that Anton had a fancy for her. Sergei especially led this on, provoking unusual although not rude discussion between them.
"So you've decided to come to Moscow to stay?" Piotr Ilyich first asked her.
"Yes, although it wasn't my design. My whole family has now moved here. It's been a big change for us, but we are getting use to it."
"Your Russian is excellent."
"Thank you, it is something my father taught me personally. My family's connection to Russia goes a ways back, and we love it here. There are rumors of a Russian in my family, but that has never been confirmed."
"No doubt for your non-stoic personality," Sergei commented.
"Haha! Yes, many say I don't act German. The German way is always so serious, so disciplined."
"But that is nice too in its own way isn't it?" Anton asked.
"Yes, it can be. But it can make us such dull people sometimes," Katerina mused.
"Germans aren't dull at all to me, of what I know," replied Anton.
"But of course, Anton is bored to death from Brahms," Sergei added with a smirk. Anton's eyes flashed at him.
"You hate Brahms? I find that odd," Katerina frowned. "I feel you're so much like him actually, and really, so are you Sergei Ivanovich."
This caused the usual stir among the folks whenever this was brought up. Sergei feigned a tragic and pathetic tone.
"Oh if only people would realize I do not imitate Brahms, but who Brahms emulated. J.S. Bach was the master of counterpoint. I'm not the Russian Brahms, believe me Miss Katerina Gutheil."
"Yes, that title may what will be saved for Alexander Konstantinovich in the end," mused Piotr Ilyich. "He's more like that. I don't say it to compliment though."
"Ah well, we all have our tastes," Anton turned to Katerina. "In the end, it's all what we love that determines our personalities. Musically speaking," he smiled.
"Perhaps relationally too," again Sergei quipped.
"Blast you, Sergei!" Anton turned on him with some distress, but could not help laughing. Everyone did, except Katerina who missed the point of it.
"But I think he makes sense," Katerina spoke up quite seriously. "Why be something that don't truly love? It's senseless, a kind of self-torture really."
"And yet people do, you must understand," Piotr Ilyich replied. "Many people do it so that they fit in society, so that they are accepted. Beware of those people. They are not worthy of acquaintance," he added more softly.
A sort of hush came over the group, and Anton and Sergei looked to each other. But neither had anything to say.
"How does one know?" Katerina asked Piotr Ilyich. It was her first address to him personally that night.
"You observe their level of... joy," he smiled.
Everyone murmured an awed approval. Piotr Ilyich was indeed very wise, and so Anton had felt him as his true mentor now, unlike his old teacher in St. Petersburg. And this friendship gave him true joy.
That night, Anton took Katerina home by cab.
"Did you enjoy this evening?"
"Yes I did. I hope my father wasn't nervous for my lengthened absence."
"Yes, but you can always excuse yourself for meeting Piotr Ilyich."
"Indeed! I hadn't thought of that until now, but now father will understand."
Anton watched her face closely for a sign. A sign of something different in what she meant.
"Would you mind... doing this again? With me?"
"Oh of course I would do it! Any chance to mingle with you all. I like you composers very much." Katerina spoke evenly, but with a slight sadness.
This comment puzzled Anton. She was speaking too generally. What could it mean?
Once they parted at her home, Anton went to his own home and sat in thought.
"It may be too early to tell. But I know she likes me. Secretly, she doesn't want to admit. But why?" His thoughts did not help him fall asleep quickly either, but he decided it best to leave it all alone. As an optimist, he believed everything would resolve as it should.
His way.


----------

